# Thrower to beat my Javelot Pro



## daaaveman (Sep 1, 2020)

I have a 700 acre farm. I have fields where I can see almost a mile. I have a 25 acre lake. I often am looking for cattle or looking for beavers at the lake at night. Love my Javelot but looking for more throw with a bit more spill than the LEPs I've seen so far. Budget about $400. Can ya help a brother out with some advice? Oh, and I'm a complete user.....not a tech like most of you.

Dave


----------



## daaaveman (Sep 1, 2020)

And it doesn't have to fit in my pocket. I'm usually in a truck or on an ATV.


----------



## Alex1234 (Sep 2, 2020)

Firefox FF5. 100W 4300K hid. 10,000 lumens and a range of over 2000 meters. I measured 1.2mcd with my sample. It can run for 6 minutes at 100W before it has to step down to low(40W) due to heat. 40W still does 400kcd of throw. It throws so far while at the same time lighting up a huge area far away. 


20200804_140254 by Alex Littig, on Flickr


20200804_140108 by Alex Littig, on Flickr


20200804_215131 by Alex Littig, on Flickr


20200804_215316 by Alex Littig, on Flickr


20200805_000910 by Alex Littig, on Flickr


----------



## Alex1234 (Sep 2, 2020)

If you dont want an HID light check out the acebeam k75. It throws more then the FF5 but it has half the output. 1.5 mcd of throw


20200805_001127 by Alex Littig, on Flickr


----------



## Alex1234 (Sep 2, 2020)

Or if size is no problem then check out the Mateminco MT90p+ Its the biggest farthest throwing led flashlight you can buy. about 3mcd of throw. 

The big one is the MT90P+. the one next to that is the K75. Its enormous. 8.75 pounds with batteries and fan handle on. 


20200828_021358 by Alex Littig, on Flickr



20200828_015103 by Alex Littig, on Flickr


20200828_014724 by Alex Littig, on Flickr


----------



## Alex1234 (Sep 2, 2020)

FF5 would still be my top pick as its the cheapest at $250 and has the most output and can maintain that output longer then the led lights. the k75 gets to hot after just 3 minutes. you have to turn it down. the Stock MT90p+ can only do turbo for 90 seconds before step down. not because the host or led is over heating the driver cant handle the heat. that light stock though is $400 with the discount code. however i have Sky lumens modded Spec C version and it can run turbo continues till the batteries run dead. No heat issues as he uses a different driver thats heatsinked to the inside on the side of the light body so the whole 8 pound light acts as the heat sink. Expensive mod though at $650



if you do get the ff5 then i suggest getting about 2 or 3 extra battery carriers and about 4 sets of 18650s. have them all charged up and put them in the carriers so when the fist set dies on the field just pop out the carrier and put another one in. The only downside to a 100w hid is they drain the batteries very quickly.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 2, 2020)

I completely agree with Alex’s advice in this thread.


----------



## daaaveman (Sep 2, 2020)

Alex1234 said:


> FF5 would still be my top pick as its the cheapest at $250 and has the most output and can maintain that output longer then the led lights. the k75 gets to hot after just 3 minutes. you have to turn it down. the Stock MT90p+ can only do turbo for 90 seconds before step down. not because the host or led is over heating the driver cant handle the heat. that light stock though is $400 with the discount code. however i have Sky lumens modded Spec C version and it can run turbo continues till the batteries run dead. No heat issues as he uses a different driver thats heatsinked to the inside on the side of the light body so the whole 8 pound light acts as the heat sink. Expensive mod though at $650
> 
> 
> 
> if you do get the ff5 then i suggest getting about 2 or 3 extra battery carriers and about 4 sets of 18650s. have them all charged up and put them in the carriers so when the fist set dies on the field just pop out the carrier and put another one in. The only downside to a 100w hid is they drain the batteries very quickly.




I would love to buy from Sky Lumen but their website does not really tell me what I'm getting with any model. I'm quite interested in the MT90p+ I'm not very versed in the specs so the descriptions are over my head. I'm just a user. Also, where can I get the FF5?


----------



## BVH (Sep 2, 2020)

Note the 15% discount code at the top in green to bring it down to about 250.

https://www.nealsgadgets.com/products/fire-foxes-ff5-hid-flashlight


----------



## Alex1234 (Sep 3, 2020)

daaaveman said:


> I would love to buy from Sky Lumen but their website does not really tell me what I'm getting with any model. I'm quite interested in the MT90p+ I'm not very versed in the specs so the descriptions are over my head. I'm just a user. Also, where can I get the FF5?



Sent you a pm


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 3, 2020)

Alex, all aspects considered, what is you favorite spotlight/thrower today?

For me it is the FF5 because of its output/weight/price factors. Then XeRay’s Lemax 85w, then Vinh MT90P only because of its massive and front heavy head. Output is awesome, but all three of these are great lights. 

Then there’s the Maxabeam and Barn Burner!


----------



## Alex1234 (Sep 4, 2020)

LuxLuthor said:


> Alex, all aspects considered, what is you favorite spotlight/thrower today?
> 
> For me it is the FF5 because of its output/weight/price factors. Then XeRay’s Lemax 85w, then Vinh MT90P only because of its massive and front heavy head. Output is awesome, but all three of these are great lights.
> 
> Then there’s the Maxabeam and Barn Burner!



For me the mt90vn is my favorite just because I like ridiculousness of it lol. But for practical use the FF5 all the way. Its way smaller i can load up multiple battery carriers and you can get a diffuser, extra battery carriers and a case all make for the ff5. Its just so convenient and the output is insane for its size. 

How much does the maxabeam beat the mt90P by? I know it definitely has more but i just don't remember how much exactly


----------



## Rasher (Sep 4, 2020)

Alex1234 said:


> How much does the maxabeam beat the mt90P by? I know it definitely has more but i just don't remember how much exactly


Over double the throw distance.


----------



## BVH (Sep 4, 2020)

A Gen3 puts out an honest 12MCP+


----------



## Alex1234 (Sep 5, 2020)

BVH said:


> A Gen3 puts out an honest 12MCP+


I wonder how many more years it will take beat a gen 3 maxabeam with an LED flashlight of a reasonable size. Like mt90 or smaller. Back in the xre led days the 220 lumens and like 45kcd Tiablo A10 was considered a heavy hitter. That was what 10-15 years ago??? How we have the mt90vn pushing 5500 and 3.3 mcd.


----------



## Magio (Sep 5, 2020)

Alex1234 said:


> I wonder how many more years it will take beat a gen 3 maxabeam with an LED flashlight of a reasonable size. Like mt90 or smaller. Back in the xre led days the 220 lumens and like 45kcd Tiablo A10 was considered a heavy hitter. That was what 10-15 years ago??? How we have the mt90vn pushing 5500 and 3.3 mcd.



I think the Maxabeam would be better compared to the LEP throwers. Their beam profiles are very similar. I don't see it taking much longer before they meet or exceed the Maxabeam. The Acebeam W50 is a good example if they can actually get it into production.


----------



## Rasher (Sep 5, 2020)

Magio said:


> I think the Maxabeam would be better compared to the LEP throwers. Their beam profiles are very similar. I don't see it taking much longer before they meet or exceed the Maxabeam. The Acebeam W50 is a good example if they can actually get it into production.




Already beat by S90 lep at 20Mcd.


----------



## BVH (Sep 5, 2020)

Is the S90 vaporware or does it exist and can it be purchased?


----------



## Magio (Sep 5, 2020)

BVH said:


> Is the S90 vaporware or does it exist and can it be purchased?


It's no longer on their website. The S50 is though and it was reViewed by a guy on a Japanese forum. It is 6 something million candlepower if I remember correctly.

Found the link. https://pro-light.jp/light/microfire/html/S50_STD_CN.html


----------



## Laser_Project (Apr 13, 2022)

BVH: Good luck ordering anything from NealsGadgets if you are overseas on a US military base, their web site does not allow shipments to my APO, AE address and they have not answered my communications asking about that. Aliexpress is no better, their drop down for "state" does not allow AE. Anyone know where to get the FF5?


----------

